# 2015 Elite Synergy 29 60#



## 188088 (Jul 27, 2010)

Closed thread


----------



## 188088 (Jul 27, 2010)

Back up for sale 1000 shipped. Bow is mint mint cond.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe you should move it to the classifieds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 188088 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ya good point. No idea how i put it on here


----------



## pascalboucherla (Mar 15, 2015)

Pm send


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 188088 (Jul 27, 2010)

Closed and moving it to for sale section


----------

